# UDS Plans



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

The 6 bolts needed to hold the racks should be 2 1/2" long instead of 1 1/2".

FF


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting this up! Plan on building mine soon! Thanks a bunch FF!

Cody Kerr


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Also, does anyone have instruction on how to make an extended handle for the ball valve? Were it is more waist level?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

If you want to extend the handle on the ball valve just add some eye bolts to the drum and tack weld a piece on steel rod to the top of the ball valve and the tack the ball valve handle to the top of the rod. The eye bolts will serve as guides for the rod to rotate in.

FF


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Lets see that thing in action.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Here you go!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I feel like a Lions joke is in order here but I'd be afraid it would cost me an invite to your BBQ!


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

Whats the ball valve for and how did you attach it I think you forgot that step. Cool smoker thanks for the plans


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

The ball valve regulates the temperature. After the JB weld sets up for the black pipe nipples you screw the ball valve on to one of them. You use the pipe caps for the others. After you fill the basket with charcoal, light about 10 or 12 brickets in a charcoal starter and let them get white hot. Then scatter the lit brickets around the top of the filled basket and set it inside the drum. Open the ball valve all the way and uncap the other nipples. Watch your thermometer and when temps get over 275 degrees cap off one of the nipples and let the temps settle down for a bit. Ideal smoking temps are 225-275 degrees. You can then regulate the temps using the ball valve to allow for more air to get inside. The more air means higher temps, as you close the valve the temps will decrease. I generally run with one nipple uncapped and the ball vale half way open but this will depend on wind and outside temperatures.

Hope this helps.

FF


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

That looks great and I personally like the paint job. God job


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

where can you get the 55 gallon drum?!


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

http://www.bbqbug.com/forums/genera...erified-locations-purchase-unlined-drums.html

Try this thread. Might need to join to veiw link.


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

eatting my lunch and just drooled all over the place. man that looks good..


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

buckbuster31 said:


> where can you get the 55 gallon drum?!


Craigslist is a good place to look for drums or check with some of your local restaurants.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

*Uds #3*

Thanks for the plans I am steering alittle from your plans but it's a start... I love these things. What kind of paint did you use? Stove paint? Looking forward to mor food post by all the people making them. I'll admit it was a little hot today for burning a barrel (100°F) but had to be done.. 

Thanks
Bownut400


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I used high temp grill paint and high temp engine enamel and finished it with 3 coats of high temp clear. Looking forward to seeing yours when finished. 

FF


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

Sweet job, well done!


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok UDS guys, I built one last month. Have gotten to use it twice now. Learned a few lessons on the way, like don't use matchlite charcoal that your buddy has laying around and use some water when doing deer:sad:

I have a question on temps now though. I cannot seem to get my temp to go below 270. Does that mean I'm pulling air in from somewhere other than the ball valves? I didn't use JB weld on the ball valve bushings, could air be coming in through the threads? I have a good fit on the lid, but I didn't use any of the high temp sealant there yet either (too excited to get going, figured it would be added later). This is my first experience smoking anything and I'm getting there. Did two chickens and they turned out well, better next time.


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

Air ? Amount of charcol loaded? What happens if you shut down more of your ball vavles ? Run 2 instead of 3 . Just grabbing at stuff here.


----------



## PJ_WI (Feb 5, 2003)

It's not Green and Gold?

I suppose its a smoker and the Lion's are good at getting smoked!!!

Great project.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

rjd said:


> Air ? Amount of charcol loaded? What happens if you shut down more of your ball vavles ? Run 2 instead of 3 . Just grabbing at stuff here.


I shut down 2 and temp was still at 270. Amount of charcoal is interesting. I'll get it more airtight this weekend and then if I'm still at 270 I'll work with charcoal amounts.


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice Work! I too built a UDS but its just flat black. Your lions theme is sweet, my fav team and that says alot since Im from Montana ( im the only lions fan than I know of)!!!


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

It says in your original post to use desired paint colors. You decided to go with the Detroit lions??? I question this post now......

Hahaha just kidding man. Awesome job. Can't wait to get started on one of these suckers.


----------

